# silver content in silverware



## loco (Oct 15, 2007)

how much silver is there really in silverware? and is it worth trying to recover?


----------



## Noxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, if it's written Sterling or .925 you have 92.5% silver.
This it worth trying to recover but get it free or for mostly nothing.


----------



## loco (Oct 16, 2007)

and will all quality silverware be stamped (ie: .925) ? thanks Noxx for the reply so soon.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 16, 2007)

The stamping on modern silverware in the U.S is very reliable. I don't ever remember seeing any that was stamped sterling that wasn't sterling (my buyer was fooled once by a stamp that said, "Sterling Manufacturing Co."). And, I can't remember seeing any that wasn't stamped sterling (or, 925) that was sterling. I'm not saying these things don't exist. I just haven't seen them.

Older antique sterling and foreign sterling (or other alloys) can be a lot trickier.

Karat gold markings are another story. Mis-markings are rare but, due to the gold price, when you get hurt, it can be quite expensive. With gold, you have to always be skeptical.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 16, 2007)

Not all flatware that is silver alloy is sterling. Be careful when buying. Many of the Scandinavian countries make flatware from silver that is alloyed down around 70%. It's usually marked. Coin silver was also used for flatware. 

The one place you must exercise caution is jewelry made in Mexico. Much of it is marked sterling, or 925, but is German silver (no silver content at all). Until you are familiar with the look (and smell) of old sterling, be certain to test such pieces with nitric and/or Schwerter's. The results are instantaneous and reliable. 

When in doubt, file a notch and check with nitric and Schwerter's solution. Plated flatware is often on white metal, so when the silver plate is worn away, it's not always obvious. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 16, 2007)

Always be skeptical about any precious metals items that come out of Mexico. A common inexpensive gold alloy down there is 6K. It is often stamped 10K or 14K.

Also be aware that all sterling knife handles are made with with a fairly thick sterling foil, with resin (usually) inside the foil. The same with candlesticks and many other items - these are called hollowware.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2007)

I can vouch for the fact that Mexican Sterling is sometimes not what it appears to be. I had a piece which I thought I could sell for more at the flea market then silver. It was dirty so I cleaned it, when I was done, I had the brightest prettiest piece of brass that you ever did see. It was just a very beautifully silver plated item.


----------

